# help



## leeroy34 (Aug 20, 2008)

ok guys this is going to sound stupid i own a r33 gtst 1994 and its dark red ive seen others the same colour and you have a few pics on here that colour aswell, but my trouble began asmy car is in the body shop at the moment sat there as they cant find a paint code????to spray the new jun bumper,did nissan only paint 1 type of red on skylines?does anyone know the paint code????please help i want my car back.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The paint code should be on the blue tag in the engine bay shouldnt it?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

ANO - super clear red most likely clear red over a silver basecoat.

Simon


----------



## leeroy34 (Aug 20, 2008)

thx for the replys guys im still struggling, now the paint shop wants to send a peice of my car off to have the paint analysed, the code is no where to be found under the bonnet and i cant read japaness lol theres the same colour car in ppls pics on page 1 it has an evo behind it on a race course, i guess i wont be making it to santa pod this sunday arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------

